# Hello from northern Germany



## fbuerger (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello greatest forum,

I am Frank from Germany, I had still listen to all of you guys here since some weeks.
But for the future i will post here very rare, i have so much to learn 

I think this is the best forum for musicians that i ever seen. Absolutely great. So keep this going as it is, it's a great pleasure to read here. 

I do music only as my hobby in my free time. I came from Metal Guitar, to trying to do orchestrating with my 48 years.  I love it, and i have very much fun with this.

I also like internet collaboration projects, so i have found 2 hobby game developer forums where i can still do things i like, and with every piece i learn more and more. 

But my very new finished trailer from 2 friends of me, i like to share with you. For me it was the hardest thing so far, only some days left for audio... :D 

Feel free to comment it.

Best regards
Frank

http://vimeo.com/71222060


----------



## bryla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Frank!

Hertzlich wilkommen bis VI!
Ich wohne in süddänemark und war in schleswig-holstein für mein Urlaub. Schönes Lande!

Hope you enjoy you stay here!

Best,
Thomas


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Frank! This is a place where you will learn a lot! Welcome to the forum! :D


----------



## Ganvai (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome to this wonderful place, Frank.


----------



## PhilipeZ (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey,
a welcome from me as well


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice trailers, in particular the percussion idea when the Kabooom orgy starts in trailer 1.


----------



## fbuerger (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow,

you guys are cool. I had expected 1 answer at maximum. MANY Thanks for that welcome here, great.

@bryla: Yes, but i like your land also. If you ever been again in Schleswig Holstein, write me an email, maybe we can meet on some location? And very cool music on your sound cloud, I like that very much.

@soundtraktechnoid: Thank you, yes,...i think the learning will never end. 

@Ganvai: Thank you! 

@PhilipeZ: The world is so small, Thank you  

@G.R. Baumann: Wow, thank you very much. LOL "orgy", cool ... the finished film will have a lot more, not very "musical, but a lot of fun 

Thank you all....
Frank


----------

